# 200sx grill



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I really want to get this grill, and I've seen it for sale on some website before but I can't remember which one. I just remember that it said it fit the 95-97 200sx. My questions are... where can i get this grill? and I am getting projectors, so will this grill fit on my 98 with the projectors?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Any grill will fit with any headlight, projectors too. THe worst you would have to do is file down some of the clips area on the grille so it can lay flush but even that isn't necessary.

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

They have those grills on e-bay all the time.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I have been looking on ebay for this grill for quite some time. I am not able to find it. The only chrome grill that I am able to find is the infinity looking grill.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

YAH right now they arent on ebay (i dunno why) But they usually are... check again in a few days I advise.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

you gotta try dirent things like search in diffrent areas spell grill differntly

ex> nissan chrome grille ,nissan grill, sentra grills , nissan grilles


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i'll sell u mine for $20...looks just like that except its white


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

http://www.autobodypartsonline.com/...catid=1551&sid=77CBJv0X8CbAD1X-53102313337.69

it fits the 95-98 this is where i got mine from.


----------

